# can you keep dubia and lobster roaches together



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

can you keep dubias and lobster roaches together in the same tank tar in advance fran :flrt:


----------



## blatta (May 21, 2008)

I keep mine separately, but I see no reason why not. Neither species are aggressive. They may be slighly more prone to eating newly moulted ones, but thats only if they are starved or very dehydrated.

Actually, there is one dubia in with my lobsters, he fell in the culture as a small nymph, and now is an adult.

Just remember (incase you havent kept them before), lobster roaches do climb very well. If the lobster roaches can not get out, the dubias certainly wouldnt.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I kept both together with turkistan's added too the larger the colony the more the dubia bred and they were easy to get out for feeding.


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

keep lobster at the mo so think i will get some dubia aswell thanks for all your help peeps :flrt:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I keep all mine seperate but as Blatta said, if their fed well and hydrated enuff then i dont see any problems. But you will deffo need to vaseline the top of enclosure to prevent escapes.


----------



## Mwoxy (Sep 22, 2008)

Schip said:


> I kept both together with turkistan's added too the larger the colony the more the dubia bred and they were easy to get out for feeding.


I never considered keeping them together, what a great space saving idea...might give it a go!!

Cheers


----------

